# Athlete's foot cream in pregnancy?



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

I've suffered on and off with athlete's foot for years, never quite managing to get rid of it.  Occasionally in pregnancy it has flared up but has settled down by itself as I've been reluctant to use anything.  Is there anything I can safely use?  The itching is driving me mad at the moment.  Thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You can use clotrimazole cream safely in pregnancy. Apply 3 times daily, if this doesn't help then may need to see GP for further advice.


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Maz...my feet also thank you!


----------

